# Gartnavel Royal Hospital (pic heavy)



## WeeT (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a few pictures from Gartnavel Royal Hospital in Glasgow, from a couple of week ago! I didn't get to see the family of foxes, so that was disapointing!  Alot of the lights have been left on aswell


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting pics, nice one


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed seeing your pics of this place, WeeT. Love the second shot and number 15 with the slightly scary shape on the wall.
In pic 9, did you happen to find out what that machine was? It looks just like one that was used in the Newspaper industry for converting ordinary photos into pixelated ones for printing. Although, why in a hospital? Prob something entirely different, I expect!  

Cheers Foxy


----------



## King Al (Nov 2, 2007)

cool place really trashed though nice pic's


----------



## WeeT (Nov 2, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Enjoyed seeing your pics of this place, WeeT. Love the second shot and number 15 with the slightly scary shape on the wall.
> In pic 9, did you happen to find out what that machine was? It looks just like one that was used in the Newspaper industry for converting ordinary photos into pixelated ones for printing. Although, why in a hospital? Prob something entirely different, I expect!
> 
> Cheers Foxy




hehe, I had no idea what that machine could be till now! I have no idea why it would be there either Possibly just kept there for storage We didn't spend to much time in here and there was a sickening smell in one part of the building


----------



## Commando (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi WeeT,

I like your pictures. I was up at the hospital a couple of times this year and I took some pictures which I posted On Flickr. I think this is my favourite building in the whole of Glasgow.


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 3, 2008)

very cool, I bet it was quite spooky at night


----------

